
Music Superstars Are the New One Percenters - dpflan
https://qz.com/news/2421411/body/
======
dpflan
WSJ Article: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/music-superstars-are-the-new-
on...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/music-superstars-are-the-new-one-
percenters-11556962200)

